
Reset v2.0 - duck
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2011/01/26/reset-v2-0/
======
stephencelis
These kinds of resets often seem like overkill. Are there any reset libraries
out there that do the bare minimum by normalizing against user agent defaults?

I.e., those described here: [http://css-class.com/test/css/defaults/UA-style-
sheet-defaul...](http://css-class.com/test/css/defaults/UA-style-sheet-
defaults.htm)

~~~
evandavid
I'd also like to hear some pragmatic CSS professionals weigh in on this topic.
From what I've seen so far, I agree that some of the resets are over the top,
but I'm not sure whether the opposition to them is a result of purism over
pragmatism. I really just want to speed up CSS development...

~~~
pornel
> I really just want to speed up CSS development...

Meyer's reset is not supposed to speed up development. On top of ensuring
basic consistency, Mayer's goal is (was?) to avoid taking default styles for
granted, think more about document and re-create all those styles for it:

[http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2007/04/18/reset-
reasoning...](http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2007/04/18/reset-reasoning/)

If you just want consistency, but don't want to spend extra time re-creating
basic defaults, then unbolding of strong, unitalicizing of em and few other
such resets don't make sense.

